# New Board for an Old Man



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Sounds like you need an Arbor


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

cpd said:


> I am trying to decide whether I would benefit from a new board. I currently have a 157 Lib Tech T.Rice from 2008-09. It has not been used that much. I am soon to be 45 years old, 5'11, 175 lbs. Size 9.5 boot. Back in my youth I rode all the time, but as I entered school and early in my career I did not have the time. Now that my son is taking to the sport, I have been riding a lot more and really loving it again. I am far too old for the shenanigans I used to get into so I'm not interested in a freestyle board (although I am accustomed to twins) or looking for anything built for aggressive riding. I live in the mid-west, but I am planning on travelling west as well (Canada this spring). So the question is, is my lightly used Lib Tech just fine, or given my age and "ho-hum" riding style should I be looking for a different board? Any thoughts/recommendations?


Sounds very similar to where I am, back riding now after a few years out as my daughter starts her journey and I just picked up a Party Platter to cruise with her. I'm yet to ride it but maybe a volume shifted board is worth a look.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

cpd said:


> I am trying to decide whether I would benefit from a new board. I currently have a 157 Lib Tech T.Rice from 2008-09. It has not been used that much. I am soon to be *45 years old*, 5'11, 175 lbs. Size 9.5 boot. Back in my youth I rode all the time, but as I entered school and early in my career I did not have the time. Now that my son is taking to the sport, I have been riding a lot more and really loving it again. I am far too old for the shenanigans I used to get into so I'm not interested in a freestyle board (although I am accustomed to twins) or looking for anything built for aggressive riding. I live in the mid-west, but I am planning on travelling west as well (Canada this spring). So the question is, is my lightly used Lib Tech just fine, or given my age and "ho-hum" riding style should I be looking for a different board? Any thoughts/recommendations?


45....., you're only a baby mate.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Look up the angry snowboarder rad dad boards


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I too have a party platter and it’s very laid back and versatile, but I would not have it as my only board. Definitely fits well in a quiver but not a quiver of one.


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

Damn I'm turning 43 and I shred harder now than I ever have, you sound like you have one foot in the grave already! 

You would probably enjoy something with traditional camber or a modern take on traditional camber that is a little less catchy. Maybe something mid stiff, directional with a bit of taper.


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

JDA said:


> Damn I'm turning 43 and I shred harder now than I ever have, you sound like you have one foot in the grave already!


Exactly, I'm 42 still killing it... I just picked up a Huck Knife for my trip to Austria next month. 

40s isn't old enough to hold you back, attitude and lack of fitness might be though.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Same i feel like i'm just hitting my stride with snowboarding at 40.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

cpd said:


> I am trying to decide whether I would benefit from a new board. I currently have a 157 Lib Tech T.Rice from 2008-09. It has not been used that much. I am soon to be 45 years old, 5'11, 175 lbs. Size 9.5 boot. Back in my youth I rode all the time, but as I entered school and early in my career I did not have the time. Now that my son is taking to the sport, I have been riding a lot more and really loving it again. I am far too old for the shenanigans I used to get into so I'm not interested in a freestyle board (although I am accustomed to twins) or looking for anything built for aggressive riding. I live in the mid-west, but I am planning on travelling west as well (Canada this spring). So the question is, is my lightly used Lib Tech just fine, or given my age and "ho-hum" riding style should I be looking for a different board? Any thoughts/recommendations?


Hi CPD,

Your are never too old to measure your feet . To get this right for you we will need your barefoot measurements.

Rider height is not a factor in board sizing, but barefoot measurement is crucial to getting this right. Please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Get a good carving board. You never get too old for that. I’m 45 and out of shape. Still having a blast riding around being an intermediate rider.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

JDA said:


> Damn I'm turning 43 and I shred harder now than I ever have, you sound like you have one foot in the grave already!
> 
> You would probably enjoy something with traditional camber or a modern take on traditional camber that is a little less catchy. Maybe something mid stiff, directional with a bit of taper.


JD in Aussie surfing jargon, sound's like he now should be riding a mal'???


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

JDA said:


> Damn I'm turning 43 and I shred harder now than I ever have, you sound like you have one foot in the grave already!
> 
> You would probably enjoy something with traditional camber or a modern take on traditional camber that is a little less catchy. Maybe something mid stiff, directional with a bit of taper.


Was going to say pretty much this. Get something directional, good for carving and powder if you get lucky.

My Simple Pleasures had its maiden voyage recently. It'll probably be the only board I take on my next trip. The old school surf inspired shape suits an older rider in my opinion. I was certainly getting some strange looks, especially by those clutching their boring looking popsicle twins. It felt good to blast past them and pop a fat ollie off the nearest bump. I ain't dead yet.

I'm 46 now and my son is only 2.5, I'm already in training so that I can ride with him and I'm hoping they'll be at least a couple of seasons where he's somewhat impressed by his rad dad.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I dunno if they make it anymore, but with the Rossi Angus you could watch a movie while going down a mogulrun and feel like you just got a massage.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

@Snow Hound, I'll have to get on an SP sometime and see how it compares to my yup!



Rip154 said:


> I dunno if they make it anymore, but with the Rossi Angus you could watch a movie while going down a mogulrun and feel like you just got a massage.


Seen a few of those on ebay recently.


----------



## cpd (Feb 20, 2020)

Perhaps I oversold the old man thing. I'm a bit out of practice, but pretty fit. I guess I just mean I don't have the desire to hit the park anymore or try anything crazy. I like to ride fast, switch, carve, a little powder if I can find it, and perhaps hit an occasional small natural feature. I like the T.Rice - it's just getting on in age and was wondering if any of the newer boards/tech might make the sport even more fun. I believe mine is the original lib banana CRC so I was thinking of keeping it and going with a traditional camber or RCR. 

I was looking at the NS Proto Type Two (although that is a CRC), Yes Greats, and Slash Brainstorm. The latter two may be more freestyle oriented, but they are advertised as capable all mountain boards.

Maybe none of it matters and I should just keep using my current board until it really needs to be replaced.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Don't let old age trouble you. I still charge hard, well feel I do, and am almost eligible for a Seniors pass.?

You pobably want a cambered directional all mountain board which will best suit a 1 board quiver.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

cpd said:


> Now that my son is taking to the sport, I have been riding a lot more and really loving it again.





Snow Hound said:


> I'm 46 now and my son is only 2.5, I'm already in training so that I can ride with him and I'm hoping they'll be at least a couple of seasons where he's somewhat impressed by his rad dad.


I'm just going to say this- you guys are have no idea how awesome it's going to be in the upcoming years. Riding with my kid has become one of my favorite thing in life. 

Lemme plant this right here.










I remember the exact day. It was so cool.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

@cpd Hell I did'nt start til 44 and now pick up a senior's pass. You should have a good 30yrs ahead of you. If you are not moving, ur dead....so go faster and become younger....just avoid the sudden hard stops...they can be a bitch. Thus I recommend a full cambered freeride or a cambered directional twin. And if you planning on getting into some deeper pow, get a S-profile (bigger early rise nose and full camber under your feet...or if you want more for a surfy feel in the deep stuff get something like a McWay Finder. The thing is now that you have your career going, instead of the mid-life new woman or hot car...get a quiver of boards going...its more fun and less expensive. Just do a performance rental at a good hill and demo a bunch of boards over a day or two.

edit: the best is riding with your kids...my oldest doesn't ride much the the 2 younger ones do. We've met alot of kids who wish and would love to shred with their pops.
From a quite a few years ago, the youngest and pops out splitboarding in the bc...And get some pink pantz.


----------



## cpd (Feb 20, 2020)

Crusty said:


> I'm just going to say this- you guys are have no idea how awesome it's going to be in the upcoming years. Riding with my kid has become one of my favorite thing in life.
> 
> Lemme plant this right here.
> 
> ...


No doubt. We have had a ton of fun this winter. I will never forget these years.


----------



## cpd (Feb 20, 2020)

Craig51 said:


> Don't let old age trouble you. I still charge hard, well feel I do, and am almost eligible for a Seniors pass.?
> 
> You pobably want a cambered directional all mountain board which will best suit a 1 board quiver.


I'll likely be keeping the Lib Tech so it would be a two board quiver.

That being said, being out of the sport for bit does anyone have specific recommendations. Jones Frontier? Slash Brainstorm or ATV? There are seemingly a lot more options than the last time I was really paying attention.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

I love riding with my daughter, we’ve been riding together for around 5 years now, she’s 12 and loves her skiing but has little fear. I usually have to talk her into the more intermediate + runs but once she’s done them once she charges to the point where last trip she was hitting the rails and boxes in the park on our lap through.........which means I need to hit them with her ?

I admit though I prefer the mountain and side hits and a bit of freeriding over the park.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

I'll never forget the first time The Boy hit a fun box. He was about 5, had never done it, had never mentioned it. Then one run out of the blue he just went for it and stuck it. I was definitely surprised. He looks back at me, and the look on his face was half psyched, half afraid I'd be mad. Then when I gave him a big thumbs up he went full on stoked. Priceless.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

cpd said:


> I'll likely be keeping the Lib Tech so it would be a two board quiver.
> 
> That being said, being out of the sport for bit does anyone have specific recommendations. Jones Frontier? Slash Brainstorm or ATV? There are seemingly a lot more options than the last time I was really paying attention.


I'd definitely get a camber board; it's going to be different than your current one and a lot of fun to carve. That said, there are so many options depending on what you want. And really you can't go wrong; get whatever camber board you like. And get new bindings, that's probably more important. I can't give you a well-rounded list but here is my experience if you want.

I'm 40 and perpetually injured in some way, but I really don't like "forgiving" boards because I'm a good rider and to me, forgiving = less control. My injuries always occur in some stupid way, like a beginner taking me out from behind near the lift line where I fall on my chest on ice, than because I was going fast or doing crazy things in the park. (As a side note, screw you Vail Resorts for always putting the terrain park exits inside the beginner Family Zone)

I've also found I really like carving on twins or directional twins with a substantial tail that also feels good switch. Setting the bindings back 2cm on a camber twin is just plain ol' surfy fun. It also makes my quiver choices easier: A camber twin daily driver that I can set back 2cm on those 8" or less powder days and a Very Directional Pow-Specific board for when it gets deep is all I need. My quiver currently is ridiculous and I'm paring it down to this:

Rome Mod - Daily driver, aggressive quiver-of-one. Recently realized I can set it back for resort pow and have fun all day because it's even more fun on groomers with a setback. And it slays the park too. There are lots of boards like this from other brands that are just as good but this is my fav.

Rome Blur - Sometimes I only want to charge hard or have a little bit better float in powder and this is better for that than a setback Mod. This is also less stiff despite being longer and wider than the Mod which is fun.

K2 Overboard, Spring Break Tree Hunter - Pow decks. Still haven't decided which I like better; the K2 is more fun to carve on groomers but the Tree Hunter floats better than any board I've ever ridden. I'm still looking for the "perfect" pow deck, but there are a lot of options and I don't get to ride pow that often.

I also picked up a Lago Double Barrel recently and that board rails turns and is ridiculously fun. There are very few asymmetrical camber twins made but it's a very unique ride and excellent for crowded resort Saturdays, so that's a keeper too.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

cpd said:


> Maybe none of it matters and I should just keep using my current board until it really needs to be replaced.


That’s blasphemy!!!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

One thing I've loved about picking up snowboarding again at 40 odd is it's got me back in to gym and in the best mindset and fitness level I've ever been I reckon. Amazing how much better it feels boarding now with good core strength and flexibility. I've dropped 25kgs in 12 months. Hopefully be riding with my daughter for another 40 years.


----------



## cpd (Feb 20, 2020)

The consensus seems to be a cambered board. Should I be looking for a full camber or one with rocker at the tip and tail? What are real world pros/cons of each?


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

cpd said:


> The consensus seems to be a cambered board. Should I be looking for a full camber or one with rocker at the tip and tail? What are real world pros/cons of each?


Can you hit a demo day or rent some stock boards from anywhere local or next trip? I'm planning on doing this in NZ in July and bring it home with me.

I've short listed a bunch of boards, sent them to the local shop and they've chased them up already to make available when I'm there. Most of them anyway.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

cpd said:


> The consensus seems to be a cambered board. Should I be looking for a full camber or one with rocker at the tip and tail? What are real world pros/cons of each?


Maybe consider a Gnu Anti-Gravity...its basically a directional cambered twin. It has c3 but with mild rocker (unlike regular rocker like the rider's choice)...but the one at the shop that I was drooling over had a good amount of straight up camber. It reminded me of my old mtx gnu that had magnetraction and full cambrer...it was one of my favorite boards evar...but I snapped the tail. Anyway its certainly on my list if I find one cheap.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

cpd said:


> The consensus seems to be a cambered board. Should I be looking for a full camber or one with rocker at the tip and tail? What are real world pros/cons of each?


Full camber feels really locked in like it's on rails. Those contact points dig in hard, which is great if you want control and precision above all else. On a slightly stiffer board you get a lot of spring out of turns as the camber pops when you weight and unweight it. Downsides are it's not going to save you from catching edges, and if you're into all-out speed I feel like the grip of full camber slows you down when flat-basing in softer conditions.

Rockered tip and tail comes in varying amounts of rocker. The Blur I mentioned above has a very minimal rocker in the tip and tail. It's so minimal that it's difficult to see the difference on a table, but on snow the feeling is like you've detuned a full camber board a bit and really waxed the tip and tail perfectly. In powder it rises a little bit easier where full camber tends to want to dig in a pitch forward. Otherwise feels like full camber. I like the trade-off this board makes.

Boards with even more rocker (Camrock/RCR) don't dig in very hard at all on the tip and tail, and feel either playful and forgiving or washy depending on your perspective. I don't like too much rocker in the tip and tail because it sacrifices precision and control that I really like for forgiveness that I don't need. Usually boards like these are marketed to beginner/intermediate riders. Not that that's a bad thing, cause they're great if you want something forgiving to play around on that still has most of the benefits of camber. But just not for me.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Look at the signal omni. 

Directional twin with a decent amount of rocker at the tip and tail. It's really really light and plenty stiff. I love mine. 

I don't have any experience with the signal Sierra but that looks solid too and is a bit cheaper. There's a coupon code (signal2020) that gives 20% off which is pretty nice. 

Their boards are now made in China if that matters to you. 

Whatever you get... Just don't get a CRC board. I'm on my second season riding and I do fine riding the omni and find it to be pretty fast. I only catch an edge when I'm being dumb or super lazy (ie riding without bending my knees much and not being dynamic). 

If this is going to be a do everything board, I think you should size up a hair and also get something with a decent amount of tip /tail rocker if you want to ride switch. It'll float much better and be way more versatile. I think it'll flat base way better too.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

I'll add a vote for camrock (RCR) due to the playfulness and pow performance.

But in this category of boards there is so much choice. Try and demo if you can, or if not buy boards in the sales and sell ones you don't get on with


----------



## cpd (Feb 20, 2020)

bazman said:


> I'll add a vote for camrock (RCR) due to the playfulness and pow performance.
> 
> But in this category of boards there is so much choice. Try and demo if you can, or if not buy boards in the sales and sell ones you don't get on with


Yeah, that’s the problem. There’s a million choices, and a million reviews. Demoing isn’t really much of an option. I basically have to read reviews and make an educated guess.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I think you need to figure out how stiff you want it, if you want edge tech, and how much camber /rocker you want. That will narrow it right down.


----------



## cpd (Feb 20, 2020)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi CPD,
> 
> Your are never too old to measure your feet . To get this right for you we will need your barefoot measurements.
> 
> ...


My foot is 25.72 cm long by 9.84 cm wide. Feel like you should have bought me a drink first-haha.


----------



## cpd (Feb 20, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> I think you need to figure out how stiff you want it, if you want edge tech, and how much camber /rocker you want. That will narrow it right down.


I think I want a medium to medium stiff. Mild camber/rocker and not sure if I have a preference on edge tech. I have magne traction on my board now and I guess I like it.

I have read good reviews of the Jones Frontier and Yes Globe NSB. Anyone have experience with those?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

cpd said:


> My foot is 25.72 cm long by 9.84 cm wide. Feel like you should have bought me a drink first-haha.


I am 53. If I were going to buy you a drink we would probably both need a nap.

25.7 cm is Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. 9.84 cm is E width (1 mm below EE). That requires a very specific Wide boot. This will have a much bigger effect on your riding than board choice. The Salomon Synapse Wide and Dialogue Wide will be great boot choices. They are designed for E width.

You will also be looking for narrow boards.

STOKED!


----------



## cpd (Feb 20, 2020)

Wiredsport said:


> I am 53. If I were going to buy you a drink we would probably both need a nap.
> 
> 25.7 cm is Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. 9.84 cm is E width (1 mm below EE). That requires a very specific Wide boot. This will have a much bigger effect on your riding than board choice. The Salomon Synapse Wide and Dialogue Wide will be great boot choices. They are designed for E width.
> 
> ...


I’ll have to re-measure because none of that sounds right. My foot is not very wide at all and I certain my current boots are a 9.5 and fit well.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

cpd said:


> I’ll have to re-measure because none of that sounds right. My foot is not very wide at all and I certain my current boots are a 9.5 and fit well.


The best thing to do will be to post up images of your four barefoot measurements being taken. What is your US she size?


----------



## cpd (Feb 20, 2020)

De


Wiredsport said:


> The best thing to do will be to post up images of your four barefoot measurements being taken. What is your US she size?


Depends on the shoe, but normally a 9 or 9.5.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

cpd said:


> De
> 
> Depends on the shoe, but normally a 9 or 9.5.


Yes, so we should definitely get your 4 measurements with images. Snowboard boot size will never be the same as US shoe size. It will always be smaller. It is not best to convert from shoe size but a size 9 US shoe size is a size 8 in snowboard boots. It is always best however to go by your Mondopoint size which is not a conversion. In this case Mondopoint 260.

STOKED!


----------



## cpd (Feb 20, 2020)

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, so we should definitely get your 4 measurements with images. Snowboard boot size will never be the same as US shoe size. It will always be smaller. It is not best to convert from shoe size but a size 9 US shoe size is a size 8 in snowboard boots. It is always best however to go by your Mondopoint size which is not a conversion. In this case Mondopoint 260.
> 
> STOKED!


Ok - revised measurements. 10 1/8” (25.72 cm) and width of 3 5/8” (9.21 cm).


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi cpd,

25.72 cm is at the lower end of the measurement range for Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. The range is 25.6 to 26.0 cm. You are also at the lower side of the width range for a "normal" D width. Correcting your boot size will be a big positive for your riding. You will difinitely want to look at boards for small footed riders. There are some excellent threads here on the forum about that. 


STOKED!


----------



## UncleHulka (Mar 6, 2019)

cpd said:


> I'll likely be keeping the Lib Tech so it would be a two board quiver.
> 
> That being said, being out of the sport for bit does anyone have specific recommendations. Jones Frontier? Slash Brainstorm or ATV? There are seemingly a lot more options than the last time I was really paying attention.


The Lib Tech Orca is a board I'd highly recommend. Have had it now for two seasons and is the most fun board I have ever had. Amazingly fast, carves hard, awesome in the powder and on the hard groomers. Definitely a one board quiver for those not interested in the park. Just came back from a week in France and have never ridden so fast or had so much fun. My main two boards now are the Flagship and the Orca, but 80% of the time is now spent on the Orca, as it does everything I need exceptionally well.

Oh, and I'm 50 and it's just a meaningless number! Go hard!

And agree with the other posters, riding with your kids and watching them get faster and then better than you is the greatest feeling going


----------



## cpd (Feb 20, 2020)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi cpd,
> 
> 25.72 cm is at the lower end of the measurement range for Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. The range is 25.6 to 26.0 cm. You are also at the lower side of the width range for a "normal" D width. Correcting your boot size will be a big positive for your riding. You will difinitely want to look at boards for small footed riders. There are some excellent threads here on the forum about that.
> 
> ...


I appreciate all the advice. I am still a little skeptical about my measurements. I'm planning to go to some shops this weekend and try some boots on. That said, assuming I am somewhere between an 8 and a 9 in boot size, what does that mean for the board? Do I just need to find something with a waist width in the lower 250's? Or should I be looking at other aspects as well in light of the smaller boot size (flex, shape, camber profile)?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

At a size 8-9, theres honestly not much you have to worry about in terms of snowboard width.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

cpd said:


> I appreciate all the advice. I am still a little skeptical about my measurements. I'm planning to go to some shops this weekend and try some boots on. That said, assuming I am somewhere between an 8 and a 9 in boot size, what does that mean for the board? Do I just need to find something with a waist width in the lower 250's? Or should I be looking at other aspects as well in light of the smaller boot size (flex, shape, camber profile)?


You want to 100% know that your measurements are correct before you go shopping. I would again strongly suggest that you post images of your barefoot measurements being taken. 4 measurements (length and width for each foot). Your measurements as above are for the lowest size 8 US (less than one mm above size 7.5). Based on that you would not want any larger than size 8 US in any boot.

Regardless of the boot size that you decide on you should only use your barefoot measurement for determining board width. Extra boot will not help you develop leverage. Boot size should not be considered.

Waist width should also not be used. Nothing happens at the waist. You want to compare your foot measurement at your stance width and angles to the board at the inserts that you will be using. You are looking for between .1 to 1 cm of overhang at both the toe and heel. You will always want to have barefoot overhang on both the toe and heel side. You would have no overhang with a board that was 25 cm at the waist (your bare foot would be within the confines of the edges).

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

ridethecliche said:


> At a size 8-9, theres honestly not much you have to worry about in terms of snowboard width.


Sadly, there is. Size 8 is a difficult fit for riders that are of average male weights. cpd is just a hair above 7.5. That is a very difficult fit. Many riders with size 7.5 go for female specific boards, etc. Riding with a board that is too wide is a much bigger issue than modest toe drag (which gets a lot of attention). 

STOKED!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Wiredsport said:


> Sadly, there is. Size 8 is a difficult fit for riders that are of average male weights. cpd is just a hair above 7.5. That is a very difficult fit. Many riders with size 7.5 go for female specific boards, etc. Riding with a board that is too wide is a much bigger issue than modest toe drag (which gets a lot of attention).
> 
> STOKED!


Tell me about it dude. I'm a size 8 in TM3's. I honestly would have considered looking at womens boots because I think they might be designed better for heel hold and the like for people with narrower profile feet/calves/ankles. Womp.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

cpd said:


> Yeah, that’s the problem. There’s a million choices, and a million reviews. Demoing isn’t really much of an option. I basically have to read reviews and make an educated guess.


This is pretty much how I've bought all my boards. The only 'mistakes' have been caused by me not being honest with myself about how I ride.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> Tell me about it dude. I'm a size 8 in TM3's. I honestly would have considered looking at womens boots because I think they might be designed better for heel hold and the like for people with narrower profile feet/calves/ankles. Womp.


Huh. Had to google womp. This is what I came up with.



> Example: You are talking to your crush and you don't know what to say to them and it's getting slightly awkward. Suddenly, you hit them with a loud unpredicted, "Womp!" They begin to laugh, never having heard the word before and in turn it sticks in her mind and it becomes a sort of joke between you both forever bonding you.


Awkward. I mean, dude knows boots but...


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Crusty said:


> Huh. Had to google womp. This is what I came up with.
> 
> Awkward. I mean, dude knows boots but...


He womps feet yo.


----------



## Custom55 (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm 65 y.o. and ride the Burton Hometown Hero 56 and Flight Attendant 56.


----------



## cpd (Feb 20, 2020)

Wiredsport said:


> You want to 100% know that your measurements are correct before you go shopping. I would again strongly suggest that you post images of your barefoot measurements being taken. 4 measurements (length and width for each foot). Your measurements as above are for the lowest size 8 US (less than one mm above size 7.5). Based on that you would not want any larger than size 8 US in any boot.
> 
> Regardless of the boot size that you decide on you should only use your barefoot measurement for determining board width. Extra boot will not help you develop leverage. Boot size should not be considered.
> 
> ...



Alright. I think I figured out the issue. I was previously using a wall with baseboard and shoe on the bottom. I think my foot was riding over the shoe but the tape measure was measuring from the end of the shoe shortening the measurements. The new measurements are:

Left foot: 

10.5" Long - 26.67 cm
3 11/16" Wide - 9.37 cm

Right foot:

10 7/16" Long - 26.51 cm
3 11/16" Wide - 9.37 cm

Photos are also attached to ensure I did it right.

By my reading of the mondopoint charts that puts me in an 8.5 or 9. Is that correct and what does that mean for deck choices?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

We need to see the tape or measuring tool in the image.

STOKED!


----------



## cpd (Feb 20, 2020)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> We need to see the tape or measuring tool in the image.
> 
> STOKED!


Here is a photo with the tape on measuring the length. I assume you just want to make sure I can measure correctly? I marked the paper and measured flat to that line so I am pretty confident in the accuracy now. A picture of the width with the tape in it is useless because my tape has ears on both sides of the end for catching wood. So it sticks up off the ground and standing on it messes up the measurement too much.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

We just like to see the measurements for confirmation. Seeing a foot on a sheet of paper tells us absolutely nothing. You can use a ruler or print on onto the paper you're standing on. Or you can use the tape measurer if you pull it out to one foot, and stand on that as if it is 0... That way the grabber teeth are a foot away from your foot. Just subtract a foot from your measurements.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

@cdp, lets say yer feet are 8.5, you should have no problem with a 25cm waist board. I have small feet men's 6.5 mondo 24...small frick'n feet. My groomer ripper board is 24cm, my regular pow board is 25cm and the deeeep pow board is 26cm waist. Imho the smaller the feet or the wider the board...you compensate with the stiffer the boot (or with riser plates) so that you have some power/leverage to enhance the edge to edge response. Last year I gave up on finding mondo 24 soft boots (women's) and switched to AT women's boots and am much happier.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Last year I gave up on finding mondo 24 soft boots (women's) and switched to AT women's boots and am much happier.


Don't those AT boots effectively make your foot longer? That would be awesome for shorter feet! I'd be down with trying some, but the way the connection to the board is at the toe and heel turns me off. Must be great for response, but I can't afford any extra length on my boots. I've gone from 13 to 11.5 to 11... still wishing I had smaller feet. Maybe someone will make a snowboard specific touring boot that addresses this someday. Until then, soft boots forever!


----------



## cpd (Feb 20, 2020)

Thanks. 


WigMar said:


> We just like to see the measurements for confirmation. Seeing a foot on a sheet of paper tells us absolutely nothing. You can use a ruler or print on onto the paper you're standing on. Or you can use the tape measurer if you pull it out to one foot, and stand on that as if it is 0... That way the grabber teeth are a foot away from your foot. Just subtract a foot from your measurements.


Thanks WigMar. Note the picture above. I don’t have a photo of the width and if the foot needs to be against the wall you can’t really run a foot of tape out first. So if the picture above looks like I did it right, can we assume that I did the width correct? What does this mean for decks? I am open to suggestions. Have my eye on a few Yes. models including the Globe NSB (although I am trying to figure out if it is actually as stiff as Yes. says it is--the one review I've seen says it is not which is a good thing), and a couple of Jones models (Frontier and Mountain Twin). I'd like to pull the trigger soon. Have a trip to Whistler coming up and I'd like to get used to the new setup in advance.


----------



## cpd (Feb 20, 2020)

wrathfuldeity said:


> @cdp, lets say yer feet are 8.5, you should have no problem with a 25cm waist board. I have small feet men's 6.5 mondo 24...small frick'n feet. My groomer ripper board is 24cm, my regular pow board is 25cm and the deeeep pow board is 26cm waist. Imho the smaller the feet or the wider the board...you compensate with the stiffer the boot (or with riser plates) so that you have some power/leverage to enhance the edge to edge response. Last year I gave up on finding mondo 24 soft boots (women's) and switched to AT women's boots and am much happier.


What are AT boots?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

cpd said:


> Here is a photo with the tape on measuring the length. I assume you just want to make sure I can measure correctly? I marked the paper and measured flat to that line so I am pretty confident in the accuracy now. A picture of the width with the tape in it is useless because my tape has ears on both sides of the end for catching wood. So it sticks up off the ground and standing on it messes up the measurement too much.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152975


Hi,

The foot in this image is 26.35 which is mondopoint 265. I this is your larger foot then you will want to be in size 8.5 US boots. You are still at the very low side of the range for for Male snowboarders and will get big performance boost from a narrower board. Boots in your Mondopoint size will be a huge benefit to your riding.

STOKED!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

WigMar said:


> Don't those AT boots effectively make your foot longer? That would be awesome for shorter feet! I'd be down with trying some, but the way the connection to the board is at the toe and heel turns me off. Must be great for response, but I can't afford any extra length on my boots. I've gone from 13 to 11.5 to 11... still wishing I had smaller feet. Maybe someone will make a snowboard specific touring boot that addresses this someday. Until then, soft boots forever!


I just did a side by side and bottom to bottom of my Atomic Backland mondo 24 and my 32 focus boas women's 8's and the AT boots are actually about .5 cm smaller/shorter than the 32's


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

No way! That's awesome. This puts that whole concept back on my radar. Thanks for that.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

cpd said:


> What are AT boots?


AT = Alpine Touring boots made for BC skiing but they also work for splitboarding. Its a relatively new tech for boarding but they work great...even better for my small feet and getting a responsive performance fit

btw...since you are going to whistler/blackcomb, wait and demo abunch of boards there via doing a performance rental and then just change out boards. Since you are going late season you might be able to snag a demo board for a big discount.

There is also the "re-use-it" center (I think thats the name) slightly north of the resort and my buddy gets tons of skis (...he has like 60 pairs of skis in his garage and will regularly bring 8-10 pair up so he can match the conditions) and says there are a lot of snowboards there. He has found world cup racing skis there that have never been used (numbered by set #2) for $25...they were like $1000 set of skis.


----------



## cpd (Feb 20, 2020)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> The foot in this image is 26.35 which is mondopoint 265. I this is your larger foot then you will want to be in size 8.5 US boots. You are still at the very low side of the range for for Male snowboarders and will get big performance boost from a narrower board. Boots in your Mondopoint size will be a huge benefit to your riding.
> 
> STOKED!


Not quibbling with this question, because I honestly don't know if it matters. 26.35 means you are measuring it at 10 3/8". It's hard to tell from a photo, but it truly is 10.5 (26.67) and the other foot is 1/16" shorter. So assuming that is correct, does it make a difference in Mondopoint size or board width - or still 8.5 and narrow board?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

cpd said:


> Not quibbling with this question, because I honestly don't know if it matters. 26.35 means you are measuring it at 10 3/8". It's hard to tell from a photo, but it truly is 10.5 (26.67) and the other foot is 1/16" shorter. So assuming that is correct, does it make a difference in Mondopoint size or board width - or still 8.5 and narrow board?


Hi cpd,

I usually straight line these images to make sure we get it right. Your tape was not parallel to your paper so I looked at it both ways but I could not get it near 10.5. I left 10.5 visible below so you could see the mark on your ruler.


----------



## cpd (Feb 20, 2020)

Does anyone have recommendations on narrow boards, RCR profile, and medium stiff?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

cpd said:


> Does anyone have recommendations on narrow boards, RCR profile, and medium stiff?


What do you weigh?
I have a YES hand signals that's narrower than regular width decks


TT


----------



## cpd (Feb 20, 2020)

timmytard said:


> What do you weigh?
> I have a YES hand signals that's narrower than regular width decks
> 
> 
> TT


175


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

cpd said:


> 175


Not gonna work.
But I also have a Ride Timeless 161 that'ts pretty narrow


TT


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

timmytard said:


> Not gonna work.
> But I also have a Ride Timeless 161 that'ts pretty narrow
> 
> 
> TT


@cpd...get the timeless, if you don't I might...its like #2 on my list of blasters...iirc a couple of years ago I almost got that one, but got a couple of alpine boards from TT...which reminds me I need to get on those alpine carvers before the season's over. But my #1 on the list I'd like to get is an old Option Vinson.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> @cpd...get the timeless, if you don't I might...its like #2 on my list of blasters...iirc a couple of years ago I almost got that one, but got a couple of alpine boards from TT...which reminds me I need to get on those alpine carvers before the season's over. But my #1 on the list I'd like to get is an old Option Vinson.


Well speak up son.
What size Vinson did you want?
Cause I have one.

Got a minty 158 with your name on it.


TT


----------



## cpd (Feb 20, 2020)

I appreciate everyone's input so far. This is a great site and has been very informative. I think I'm decided on the Globe Not So Basic. Now I've got to decide on two more things:

1) Would you go with the 155 or 158? I'm square in the weight range for both sizes (155 is 140-190, 158 is 160-210). I hover between 175-185. Obviously my smaller boot size leans toward the slightly narrower 155. But, I currently ride a 157 and feel like my riding style leans toward the 158 NSB plus when I travel out to powder I could benefit from the extra length. Basically deciding between the extra edge length and stability versus the smaller easier to turn 155. I'm probably over thinking it but that's what I do when I'm spending money.

2) As for bindings, I was going to put a pair of Katana's on it, but just realized they are mini discs. That would make the slamback inserts non-usable. Should I even be concerned about that for the few days a year I'll ride powder? If so, any recommendations on full size disc bindings of similar quality for that board? 

Thanks.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

cpd said:


> As for bindings, I was going to put a pair of Katana's on it, but just realized they are mini discs. That would make the slamback inserts non-usable. Should I even be concerned about that for the few days a year I'll ride powder? If so, any recommendations on full size disc bindings of similar quality for that board?


Yeah, I have a Standard and don't buy mini disc bindings for that reason. The slambacks do work in deep days


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

cpd said:


> I appreciate everyone's input so far. This is a great site and has been very informative. I think I'm decided on the Globe Not So Basic. Now I've got to decide on two more things:
> 
> 1) Would you go with the 155 or 158? I'm square in the weight range for both sizes (155 is 140-190, 158 is 160-210). I hover between 175-185. Obviously my smaller boot size leans toward the slightly narrower 155. But, I currently ride a 157 and feel like my riding style leans toward the 158 NSB plus when I travel out to powder I could benefit from the extra length. Basically deciding between the extra edge length and stability versus the smaller easier to turn 155. I'm probably over thinking it but that's what I do when I'm spending money.
> 
> ...


Katana discs have space to use the full 4 x 4 insert pack and will work on slamback inserts


----------



## cpd (Feb 20, 2020)

Kevington said:


> Katana discs have space to use the full 4 x 4 insert pack and will work on slamback inserts


Thanks for the info. I wasn't aware of that for the Rome discs.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

I rode the 157 Lib Tech T.Rice from 2008-09 for about 7 years until 3 years ago, loved it, but compared to the Yes The Greats 156cm I have now it is completely crap. Not solid bombing down runs and cant hold a half decent edge. If you think it can you haven't tried anything new. Get rid of quickly is my advice. I'm 55 and wish I ditched it many years earlier as it was holding me back big time.


----------

